# Police Officer Christopher Goodell



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Christopher Goodell*

Waldwick Police Department, New Jersey

End of Watch: Thursday, July 17, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 32
*Tour:* 5 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 7/17/2014
*Weapon:* Automobile; Commercial
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Chris Goodell was killed when his patrol car was struck by a tractor trailer on Route 17, near Bergen Avenue, shortly before 1:30 am.

Officer Goodell was parked on the shoulder of Route 17, running radar, when the semi swerved onto to the shoulder and collided with the back of the patrol car. The patrol car was then pushed into a retaining wall.

An off duty deputy from out of state was the first to arrive at the collision and immediately began providing aid to Officer Goodell.

Officer Goodell was a U.S. Marine Corps veteran and had served with the Waldwick Police Department for five years. He was survived by his fiancee.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Mark Messner
Waldwick Police Department
15 E Prospect Street
Waldwick, NJ 07463

Phone: (201) 652-5700

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22139-police-officer-christopher-goodell#ixzz37l3nqzfC


----------

